# Safety Glasses



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I already wear glasses, so I always order two pair. One 'dress' and one prescription safety.

I'm not into making fashion statements.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

I can't tie my boots without getting something in my darn eye. Go with whatever is comfortable if no electrical hazard concern is there. I went to Lowes and tried every freakin' pair they had until I settled with a couple of different ones. Clear and yellow tinted. I can wear the ones I have for a double shift any day and not be bothered at all.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Pyramex V2 readers.
I am getting old (over 40) and have trouble up close. These safety glasses have +1.50 readers at the bottom, kind of like bifocals.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I've been buying the Uvex Patriot for a good long time now. Everyone's got a different opinion, but this is the one that works out good for me:


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

i have 7 different pairs, ill post pics 2morrow.


----------



## Greenblinker (Aug 4, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> I've been buying the Uvex Patriot for a good long time now. Everyone's got a different opinion, but this is the one that works out good for me:


Those glasses look very patriotic.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> I've been buying the Uvex Patriot for a good long time now. Everyone's got a different opinion, but this is the one that works out good for me:


 
They don't rest heavy on your eyebrows?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

76nemo said:


> They don't rest heavy on your eyebrows?


Not me. Maybe on your heavy Neanderthal brow they might, but not me. :laughing:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

drsparky said:


> Pyramex V2 readers.
> I am getting old (over 40) and have trouble up close. These safety glasses have +1.50 readers at the bottom, kind of like bifocals.


 I wear something similar to these minus the bifocals


----------



## Shado (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice!! I am going to have to check into these Pyramex V2 deals.....my arms are too short now adays.


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

480sparky said:


> I already wear glasses, so I always order two pair. One 'dress' and one prescription safety.
> 
> I'm not into making fashion statements.


Ditto.

It's worth doing a little research before going to the eye
doctor, but they can make/have made pretty much anything
you need if you ask. Approaching 50, I need bifocals,
and it is well worth the cost to have safety bifocals
that I can use for either close or regular work.

They don't look all that bad. HTH.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

I think the key to it all is to come up with something that we will use.
Safety glasses are not much good when one only wears them part time and most glasses won't allow you to work without fogging to the point that they get thrown back into the tool box. Eyes are for life... Take care of them.


----------



## Greenblinker (Aug 4, 2008)

Toronto Sparky said:


> I think the key to it all is to come up with something that we will use.
> Safety glasses are not much good when one only wears them part time and most glasses won't allow you to work without fogging to the point that they get thrown back into the tool box. Eyes are for life... Take care of them.


 Well said. i've slowly come to realize this and in the short time i have been wearing safety glasses they have honestly saved my vision more than once not to mention i can work faster knowing im not gonna get hit in they eye ball. yesterday i picked up a pair at lowes that so far don't fog up and feel very comfortable.


----------



## Kevin J (Dec 11, 2008)

I wear Z87 rated safety contact lenses.:whistling2:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

every pair of glasses i own fog up

i didnt wear them today and a piece of 12/2 MC hit me in the eye  it didnt feel to well


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

I use the Klein ones that look like the modern sunglasses. They suit me fine.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> every pair of glasses i own fog up
> 
> i didnt wear them today and a piece of 12/2 MC hit me in the eye  it didnt feel to well


 
The only time mine fog up is when I go from the cold, dry air outside to warm, moist air inside during the winter.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

how do you stop them from fogging up?


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

480sparky said:


> The only time mine fog up is when I go from the cold, dry air outside to warm, moist air inside during the winter.


 mine fog up from the sweat when im working hard


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> how do you stop them from fogging up?


I don't. All I can do is wait for them to clear up.

If there's a heat source available (furnace register, stove, etc.) I'll avail myself to it to speed up the process, but otherwise I take them off.


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

I carry two pairs.. a pair of tinted yellowish ones and clear ones both z87 rated. gotta protect the eyes incase the app. drops shet in the panel and BOOM..nice little flash..


----------



## Faultfinder1 (Apr 21, 2009)

Last time I got glasses (I wear prescription glasses) I ordered one pair from RxSafety.com (I think that was it). I got a pair of prescription WileyX polarized sunglasses with blue mirror tint. They look great no matter where I go and I don't need to keep changing out glasses for safety glasses when at work or when the need arises.
At the same time I also got a very nice pair of regular prescription safety glasses with clear lenses that I can also wear anywhere. Just snap on the sideshields and I am in compliance! Both pair are Z71 rated, of course.


www.faultlocating.com


----------

